
Find maintained forks for your favorites GitHub Repos - yann_ck
http://forked.yannick.io
======
cstuder
I wish this were a Github feature. Active forks of repositories aren't that
easily discoverable, even the network graph isn't always a help.

~~~
davidw
+1

An open source project is a _human_ thing. Github forks and stuff are neat,
but to have a real project, some coordination is necessary, and I really wish
that Github would provide more tools to encourage this. It's really dismaying
to see some project with 2343232 forks, many of which are newer than the
'main' one, and see little to no coordination between them.

~~~
strumptrumpet
I believe the best tool Github could provide to encourage this would be to
make forks _subsidiary_ to the project they're forked from.

~~~
davidw
The solution would involve some kind of communication and perhaps a way of
electing a 'leader'. I don't claim that it's a particularly easy problem to
solve, but it seems to have been done when people just used a mailing list and
cvs, so it is possible...

~~~
strumptrumpet
> _I don 't claim that it's a particularly easy problem to solve, but it seems
> to have been done when people just used a mailing list and cvs, so it is
> possible..._

It worked back when we had a mailing list, CVS, and a web page because a
single individual or set of individuals owned the top-level project
infrastructure associated with the name in question.

Github broke that model by making forks largely non-subsidiary to the projects
they fork. They exist at the same namespace, they have independent bug
tracking, wikis, and author information.

This breaks the social economy of contribution that previously existed; even
if you choose to not participate in Github, your project will be forked
hundreds of times via published Github-based mirrors that _look like every
other top-level copy of the project_.

~~~
mamcx
Yes, I have the readme be the same everywhere... uff!

I think that is important a distinction between a full fork and a "I do a
single fix" fork... but how?

------
toddsifleet
I made something similar to this but used bubble charts:
[http://www.toddsifleet.com/projects/github-
forks](http://www.toddsifleet.com/projects/github-forks)

~~~
j_s
Much more useful!

Show some of the details sooner if possible (hover?) and you've pretty much
solved the problem.

~~~
yann_ck
I will add a better metric than simply the stars this week end. Do you think
of something you really want to have for a metric?

~~~
j_s
Thanks for following up; I'm not the perfect person to ask but it would make
sense to allow all the metrics to be specified as sort criteria. Here are a
few ideas:

    
    
      * number of forks
      * days since last commit
      * ratio of open to closed issues
      * days since commiter response to issue
    

Definitely copy the default / demo repo implemented by the OP too.

------
jbellis
Commits-since-fork might be a better measure than stars, e.g. most of the
starred forks of brianfrankcooper/YCSB have no commits more recent than the
mainline.

~~~
yann_ck
Yes, I'm actually trying to figure out a better metric.

------
MProgrammer
Nice site - it has the potential to be easier to use than the github graph. It
would be nice to see how many commits the forks have ahead of their parent, or
something like that.

~~~
yann_ck
I'm thinking of a way to give a better view of the forks. with a lot of
different aspects of the repo

------
ChuckMcM
Awesome, thanks for this, Agreed on the commits (vs just stars).

------
nicolasp
Thanks, this is a useful complement to github's network graph. The ability to
sort repos by last update would make it even nicer IMO.

~~~
yann_ck
Yes it is an asked thing and will be done this week end:)

------
fideloper
Neat - I would love to see/read about how that's determined (especially for
repos with many or few forkers/contributors)

~~~
yann_ck
For the moment it is as simple as using the stars from GitHub. I just wanted
to do a quick prototype to see if people want more or not. And now, I'll try
to enhance the rate algorithm.

------
bsenftner
Does not seem to work when I try "mrdoob" or "three.js" or "three"... nice
idea, if it worked.

~~~
yann_ck
You have to put username/repo like jquery/jquery or ys/chekku

------
ozh
Nice. Ability to sort (stars or last update) would be neat.

